# Write a Stupid Song



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, the title says it all. I'll start.

Da da da da da da da da da!
In the mushroom,
The stinky mushroom,
Dialga sleeps tonight!
In the %,
The big %,
I sing this song!


----------



## Elfin (Apr 6, 2009)

Once there was a guy named Bob
He was really really fat
So much so that he got stuck in his car
And had to wear a silly hat for no good reason
And then he died somehow~!!!
FIVE!!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 6, 2009)

This is all the words I sing
Tests are a horrible thing
On the day of your half-birthing
But sing,Ising,
ding-aling-ding-aling.

^Okaaay. A good part was from Blackadder. but...yerp.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 6, 2009)

Oooooh!
They're squishable and squashable!
They're water-proof and washable!
They're Caligear and I'm a Calibear!
That's me!
Super soft, really light, velcro straps, hang on ti- *throws TV out a window*


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

Stapler laaaaaand!
La la la la la laaa, stapler laaand!
Where you can shoot 'em or eat 'em, it doesn't matter,
just because you caaan!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hit it!
Da da da da da da da da da da!
I have a Giratina!
Wheeeeeeeeee!
Wheeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Celestial Blade (Apr 7, 2009)

Twinkle Twinkle Patrick Star
I made myself a sandwich
My mommy named it Fred
It tastes like beans and bacon
And smells like it's been dead
Writing stuff is hard
So I use a pointy pencil
Pointy pointy pointy
Pointy pointy point
P U what's that horrible smell
I have a head
It ends in a point
Pointy pointy pointy
Pointy pointy point
This song is over
Except for this line
You win this round
Broccoli

(It's from Spongebob since I'm too lazy to write my own)


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 8, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> Twinkle Twinkle Patrick Star
> I made myself a sandwich
> My mommy named it Fred
> It tastes like beans and bacon
> ...


I laughed when I first heard that song. 

Ooooooooooh...
Magic magic magic
Tragic tragic tragic
Aaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## magnemite (Apr 8, 2009)

There once was a magical elf who lived in the bottom of a rainbow tree;
He drank so much that every day, he always had to pee;
but one day he ha-ad no more;
so then he went into a store;
and then he caugt onto thi-is meeeeeelody...

(this is from Open Season, not sure of all of the lyrics, but,yeah)


----------



## kidpixkid (Apr 18, 2009)

Once there was this Palkia,
And it used Spacial Rend?
So a Palkia used Spacial Rend. Got it.
Then the Palkia was traded away
For a Magikarp?
So someone traded their Palkia for a Magikarp. Got it.
The Magikarp just splashed around,
And then it learned Tackle?
So the Magikarp learned Tackle. Got it.
The Magikarp got to level 20,
And then it evolved into Gyarados?
So the Magikarp evolved into Gyarados. Got it.
Then the Palkia trade wasn't so worthless,
And then they traded back?
So someone traded the Gyarados back. Got it.
Then the Palkia used Ice Beam,
and then it beat a Rayquaza!!!!!


----------



## Fox McCloud (Apr 24, 2009)

The Caterpie in my Computer Song (Tune of Shoop Da Whoop Song)

Oooooooo.........
There's a Caterpie...
Inside my computer...
Till I turn it off...
But it comes back again...
I'm not getting any lulz...

There's a Caterpie...
Inside my computer...
There's a Caterpie... 
I know it looks like you duh...
Unless I grab it
And string it by a thread
And grab it's face
And I do it for the lulz

There's a Caterpie...
Inside my computer...
There's a Caterpie...
Inside my computer....
Till I turn it off...
And my data's going...
I'm not getting any lulz...

oooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
THERE'S A CATERPIE
INSIDE MY COMPUTER
OH OH
INSIDE MY COMPUTER

THERE'S A CATERPIE
INSIDE MY COMPUTER
OH OH
INSIDE MY COMPUTER

I know it looks like you duh...
Unless I have a lazor

AND I'MA FIRIN' MAH LAZOR, YEAH!!!

I'ma virusing your face-uh...
I'ma virusin your face-uh

And I'm hacking like a champion
And I'm trollin like a lollion
But I gotta tell you this
I'm hackin you for the lols

(rest goes like normal for lack of writing talent)

And I'ma firin' mah lazor
And I'ma firin' mah lazor, yeah

But It's not gonna phase ya
Eat a Rayquaza (XD)

And I'm rickrollin like a champion
And I'm lollin like a lollion
But I gotta tell you this
I'm doin it for the lols

SHOOP DA WHOOP
i'MA FIRIN MAH LAZOR
OOOOOOOH
I'M A FIRIN MAH LAZOR

SHOOP DA WHOOP
i'MA FIRIN' MAH LAZOR
OOOOOOOH
I'MA FIRIN' MAH LAZOR

OOOOOOH YEAH!


----------



## ItzAllCutehh.. (Apr 24, 2009)

Going to German class Song!

(slow and hold words for a ridiculous amount of time)
GEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRMAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN
is REAAALLLLYYYY boring!
(really up beat)
I don't wanna set foot in that classroom!
But oh well..guess I have to!
GERMISH GERMISH! Yes, we call it Germish!
Don't look at us like that because you only do...JAP-APA-NESE!


----------



## Fox McCloud (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, this one makes absolutely NO sense unless you've seen Smashtasm. I'm going to make a video of this soon... maybe...

(Tune is: No Sleep Till Brooklyn - Beastie Boys)

My Name Is Lamp - Watermelon Monster Destroyer

MY NAME IS 
(guitar)
LAMP

Land in the temple with a Bowser, metal
Tournament noob kills you with his cheap smash settle
Sixty-Four's flyin more, it's a real bad time
Corneria City is the landing site
Leetfox hangin on an old pot bangin
Super64 lost his vacation
Angry little nub beats hacker by a mile
He went and gone and took him out Plumber-style
Ain't no faking - revenge he's taking
Server to server again tryin-a stop his hating
While you're on Melee and you go and jive
The Smashtasm boys are comin and kickin it live

MY NAME IS

Another main, another game
Another one with link on the brain
Another fool, another fight
Another guy in endless night
The fool is crazy, he's the "Hero of Time"
He's gone and want insane while playing online
He sees a Ganon Player thinks it's Zelda in disguise
Earth to retard, you're not that wise
In black suit Falco Greg the Hacker's got style
Taking over servers cause the man's all wild
He's on the floor, Killa7's out the door
Hidin there in the back is that old Super64
There's an army in the dark made of Kirby in the hack
With Link in the front so Smashtasm is back

MY NAME IS

MY NAME IS LAMP
MY NAME IS LAMP

Backslash forward slash blackslash slash
Seven Line equals all of the hax
Another crazy guy fightin nothin all day
They call him PrinceRok but his brain is hay
That homey of mine that pimpachu gettin
He seems to get way way too many fly women
Got limos, arenas, or so he says
Autograph pictures and his face on PEZ (:D)
Step off fool, here comes MewZero
Trainin Super64 to become a hero
I'm here wakin up before I get to sleep
Cause Lamp's rockin this party eight days a week

MY NAME IS LAMP
MY NAME IS LAMP
MY NAME IS LAMP
MY NAME IS LAMP
MY NAME IS LAMP

MEOW!

MY NAME IS LAMP
MY NAME IS LAMP
MY NAME IS LAMP
MY NAME IS LAMP
MY NAME IS LAMP
MY NAME IS LAMP


*end song*
(1337Fox: Dudez. What youz talkin boutz?)
(Lamp: I can count to five.)


----------



## VelvetEspeon (May 1, 2009)

(heavy rock music)

The sprite in my signature
Is just something I made
So it's just there
I bet you wanna cut it up with a blade
It's based off a sprite from the greatest game I played
No! I'm not in love with male Galactic Grunts!
Ok, I admit I am.
I bet you think that's nuts.
Ok, the Grunt is a character from
A video series I am working on
And no, there's no Ash, Brock, or Dawn
I admit that my series will not be a hit.

The End.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (May 3, 2009)

2 parts

Sand--------
people pee in sand

Sand-------
.....ohhh sand


----------



## magnemite (May 7, 2009)

(really slow)
I 
Want
to
(reeeeeealy fast and up-beat)
haveelectronicsontheweekdays!
haveelectronicsontheweekdays!!
haveelectronicsontheweekdays!!!
haveelectronicsontheweekdays!!!!
haveelectronicsontheweekdays!!!!!
(really slow again)
Yes,
I
want
to
(reeeeeealy fast and up-beat again)
haveelectronicsontheweekdays!
haveelectronicsontheweekdays!!
haveelectronicsontheweekdays!!!
haveelectronicsontheweekdays!!!!
haveelectronicsontheweekdays!!!!!
(really slow again)
Yes,
I
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (May 7, 2009)

Da da da!

Take it away, Spike!

 bbbbbbbblllln .0,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

(I put my hedgehog on the keyboard.)


----------

